# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Новый тариф без абонентской платы «Пополняемая карта Wi-Fi» и праздничная акция от «Белтелеком» – пр

## ByFly

Для удобства абонентов Белтелеком предлагает новый вариант доступа в сеть Интернет  Пополняемая карта Wi-F.  Новый тариф сочетает экономичность традиционной карты Wi-Fiи удобство постоянно действующих реквизитов доступа в сеть.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

